# Grouse



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you have tried for any grouse in the southern Perry county area been a few years since I have truly tried for them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

My dogs have jumped 2 on accident rabbit hunting in northern perry county so far this year. First i have seen of them that far north.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks we took a couple about eight years ago have not been since

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm just below in Hocking County. I used to take 2 year off my place. Haven't flushed or heard one in the last 6 or so years. Sad, but they are gone and and I have some prime habitat for them. My poor gsp is more upset than I am. I am seeing some woodcock though.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

I deer hunted perry co. for many years and today the grouse population is non existent. It's a shame, great game bird and table fair. Used to hunt Ashtabula Co. for grouse and they are gone from there also.


----------

